# help! help! help!:::cries:::



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm 20 with IBS and Crohn's and I just can't take it anymore. I can't visit friends. They all think I hate them i'm sure. I can't go anywhere with out practically overdosing on Pepto. I get the shakes, my heart will beat so fast that I feel I could die if I don't calm down. I mean my pulse goes a million miles per hour. My whole body will hurt and I get soo freaked out. This normally all starts when my tummy just gives a hint that it might start to hurt really bad. I don't know if i'm nuts or what. I don't even know what it is. I will feel a bit normal, make plans and then at the last minute I have to cancel. This is such a problem. Does anyone know what is wrong with me? Can i be fixed? I don't like pills but I will take them if it will help. I hate being alone.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. No, you are not crazy. This sounds like me sometime ago. I made plans and then changed them last minute. My friends would invite me over and I never went or if I did I had a plan B just in case, etc. I am no doctor or anything like that but this sounds like anxiety and of course it is a circle in which you do not know what comes first: if the anxiety or the IBS. Take it easy and try to remain clam and above all try finding a good gastro doc to help you rule out any kind of other illness. I got relief when I finally decided to give the psychiatric help a shot. My IBS is almost non existent and I do not feel anxiuos anymore. Oh... and yes, now I visit everybody and even have dinner at their houses.







Good luck.


----------



## Juls (Jul 17, 2003)

I agree. It can feel like it sometimes but just because your body reacts a certain way to things does not mean that you are crazy. I had a really hard time doing things with my friends and sticking to plans when my IBS was at its worst (when I was 20). I still go through phases when I feel like hiding in the house, but things have gotten much better. Sometimes it also helps to explain to people you think might understand what you're going through and that you might need to leave early (or whatever). Just knowing that they know and will accommodate you can make all the difference. Good luck. I'm pulling for you


----------



## Relax (Aug 3, 2003)

HI. I have visited this website hundreds of times over the past 4 years or so and have never had the courage to reply, until I read your post.I can empathize with you 100% for I was once where you are know. I have had ibs for most of my life but the anxiety that it caused took over the disease. What I thought was purely IBS, was really anxiety. My anxiety over IBS paralyzed me and made my colon act extremely spastic and uncontrollable. I could not leave the house with out taking 8 Imodiums at least an hour before I left the house. It affected my day to day life. I was embarassed to tell anyone. I would have an attack just dropping my kids off to nursery school. It was a horrible time and a struggle to do the most simplest things. I visited many gastros, had many tests, spent hundreds of dollars on over the counter and herbal remedies, did hypnosis, visited a homeopathic physician, all with only very minimul help. The doctors I saw were not taking me seriously. After a year and a half of counseling that focused on overcoming my anxiety, I finally decided to do what I did not want to do - that I considered to be my last straw. I went and saw a psychiatrist. On my first visit, he told me that he sees patients like me all the time. What he has found successful is using the older trycyclic antidepressent, Doxepin. For about 2 1/2 years now I have been on 50 mg. Doxepin and 25 mg. of Paxil CR. It took a while for the effectiveness of the medications to kick in but once they did I was able to take my life back. I have occasional bouts of IBS but I am not so afraid of it any more because it does not consume my whole life. I am much more relaxed and happy. I have experienced some side effects such as weight gain (30 pounds) and more constipation than I usually have, but I will take that any day over uncontrollable and unpredictable bouts of Diahreaha (?) Please know that you are not alone and that you will find peace. I hope my story gives you some hope.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Relax, what kind of hypnosis did you try? Was it specifically for IBS? I think many psychiatrists are using low doses of the older antidepressants for IBS.Bada


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Bada, both types of anti-depressants work for IBS, tricyclic and SSRIs, both in low doses. Find a DR that specializes in IBS and Crohns by calling the IFFGD or go to their website at www.iffgd.orgThey can recommend someone in your area. Anti-depressants can work well for IBS. However, it is a trial and error process finding one that works. Unfortunately, even people with identical symptoms, given the same drug may have different reactions. Find a Dr that understand Ibs, that you can communicate with, and try these meds. You may have to work with the Dr. to find one that works. It takes on average 4 perscriptions to find one that helps.You are not crazy. I was the same, even housebound for a time. Talk about IBS. Joining this group is a great start. I was so embarrassed, but now I talk about it all the time. You'd be surprised to find that everyone I talk to either has or knows someone that has IBS. Relax about it, talk about it, learn to under-react to your symptoms.You can get better. I did.AZ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Fuzzy, What i was going to suggest is that if the hypno you had wasn't specifically for IBS you might want to ither look into this or think about Mike's tapes or other tapes that target IBS.Bada


----------



## Relax (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi Bada, It was Mike's tapes that I tried and unfortunately they did not work. Different things work for different people. Luckily I found what works for me. I hope others can successfully find what works for them.


----------

